# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Помщь в поиске

## CorpseGrinder

Если кому-то требуется помощь в поиске каких-либо файлов в интернете обращайтесь сюда. Помогу, чем смогу.

----------


## ER

Помоги найти инфу про подростковый суицид.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Имелся ввиду поиск файловой информации(фильмы, музыка, видео различное), но ладно так и быть поищу.

----------


## ER

> но ладно так и быть поищу.


 Ох, спасибо, что снизошёл до меня.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Ох, спасибо, что снизошёл до меня.


 http://school14.ru/index.php?option=...d=51&Itemid=69

----------


## tventin2

А есть где нахаляву скачать книги Ильи Деревянко. У меня не получилось найти...

----------


## Габо

*CorpseGrinder*
Я уже отчаялся найти, наверное, это только в Японии есть. Но раз уж ты предложил: музыка композиторов Горо Ясукавы(Goro Yasukawa) и Коджи Эндо(Koji Endo). Первый написал саундтрек к фильму "Гонин", а второй к фильму "Якудза. Кладбище чести".

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> А есть где нахаляву скачать книги Ильи Деревянко. У меня не получилось найти...


 Пжалуста  :Smile:  
http://lib.metromir.ru/author10005
*Габо*, еще ищу...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

саундтрек к фильму "Гонин":
ed2k://|file|GONIN%20Original%20Soundtrack%20(music%20by%  20Goro%20Yasukawa).zip|101466340|5CCB4FF8F01A3793C  2124B967D6ADF4C|/
Скачивать с помощью программы eMule и иметь немного терпения :wink: 
Со вторым дело пока тухло.. Хотя в этой же программе с помощью поиска сможешь найти некоторые композиции.

----------


## alonely

альбомы группы *Evil's toy*   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Freezer2007

*CorpseGrinder*
Где найти то, незнаю что?))))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> Где найти то, незнаю что?))))


 Google - сила!

----------


## Sacrifice

где можно бесплатно скачать или посмотреть фильм "Дом дураков" никак не могу найти  :Frown:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> где можно бесплатно скачать или посмотреть фильм "Дом дураков" никак не могу найти


 Качайте
http://www.3zone.ru/2006/11/05/dom_d...afrancija.html

----------


## Sacrifice

*CorpseGrinder* 

Пасиба!

----------


## sinbound

> альбомы группы *Evil's toy*  ops:


 Осёл устроит? Вот линка на *Evil's Toy discography (1993-2003, 15 albums + covers)*:



```
ed2k&#58;//|file|Evils%20Toy-Discography%201993-2003&#91;15%20Albums+Cover&#93;by%20violator%20rus.rar|898370735|5C5FAA9EE8E15242C25DB7C0F775E7A9|/
```

 Качаться с осла будет долго, наверно, несколько дней. Если это не подходит, в общем-то я могу выкачать и выложить на веб   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## alonely

> Качаться с осла будет долго, наверно, несколько дней. Если это не подходит, в общем-то я могу выкачать и выложить на веб Embarassed


 Много возни получится.
В общем то если не затруднит...

А так я Осла настроить не могу.

----------


## sinbound

> Много возни получится.
> В общем то если не затруднит...


 Та не проблема. Поставил качаться. Только все равно скачается через несколько дней  :Smile:

----------


## alonely

*sinbound*
спасибо тебе..

*CorpseGrinder*
и тебе.. за всё ).

----------


## Габо

*CorpseGrinder*, мегаспасибо)

----------


## tventin2

*CorpseGrinder*, человечище, спасибо! Как ты это делаешь?

----------


## NamelessChild

*CorpseGrinder*
Отличную тему открыл!)
Что бы такое попросить, ммм?.......))))))

----------


## Freezer2007

Aфтар - валшебник изюмрудного города)).
Ток я всё никак понять немогу: - нах оно те надо? Что ты с этого имеешь?

----------


## TUSKA

*CorpseGrinder*
можно мне тоже попросить?  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> можно мне тоже попросить? ops:


 Конечно проси.



> Aфтар - валшебник изюмрудного города)). 
> Ток я всё никак понять немогу: - нах оно те надо? Что ты с этого имеешь?


 Увлекает это дело, да и время убивает  :Smile:

----------


## NamelessChild

> Увлекает это дело


 Поисковый азарт 8)

----------


## WICKED

И пароль сможешь к платнику найти?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
и пару милиончиков в швейцарской банке)))

----------


## TUSKA

*CorpseGrinder*
Книги Юлии Галаниной.
Книги Терри Брукса(вторая половина пенталогии,начиная с "Волшебник у власти")
И буду дико,просто нечеловечески,всемирно благодарна за Некрономикон на любом языке и за сборник Филиппа Говарда Лавкрафта-за него особенно!!!
Спасибо тебе огромное!

Кстати,немного понимаю тебя-чем -то подобным твоей деятельности я занимаюсь,таская подгузники в детдома.  :roll:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Книги Юлии Галаниной
http://lib.metromir.ru/author9941
Книги Терри Брукса(вторая половина пенталогии,начиная с "Волшебник у власти")
http://lib.metromir.ru/author165

Остальное потом, ибо требует серьезного подхода.

----------


## NamelessChild

Черт, а быстро-то как  :Smile:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Некрономикон на любом языке:
попробуй это:  http://ifolder.ru/5801641 или 
http://baltasar.fatal.ru/library/nec...kronomikon.htm

Если чушь, то извиняюсь в таких вопросах я не рулю...

----------


## WICKED

*CorpseGrinder* Manhunt 2 где можно скачать??

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder* Manhunt 2 где можно скачать??


 Для какой платформы?

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*CorpseGrinder*
не могу найти нормальную инфу по опытам использования бактериологического оружия...(
Поможешь?..  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*
> не могу найти нормальную инфу по опытам использования бактериологического оружия...(
> Поможешь?.. ops:


 Вот это не легко будет, но постараюсь...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Зацени - пойдет аль глубже копать?
http://www.5ballov.ru/referats/preview/37704/5

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а можно глубже?..

его вообще приводили в действие? кроме Ирака..

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Вот тут много:
http://www.idynamics.org/rus/public.html
Здесь есть последствия применения(фото):
http://himvoiska.narod.ru/bwphoto.html

Думаю, что больше ничем помочь не смогу...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

благодарю за помощь!!!   :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

> Сообщение от WICKED
> 
> *CorpseGrinder* Manhunt 2 где можно скачать??
> 
> 
>  Для какой платформы?


 Для PC и желательно чтобы можно было качать флешгетом.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Для PC и желательно чтобы можно было качать флешгетом.


 Хочу тебя огорчить, на PC манхант 2 не вышел и возможно вообще не выйдет.

----------


## WICKED

Вот мудаки...значит всётаки так и не выпустили, а обещали ведь.А если скачать для соньки то пойдёт?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Вот мудаки...значит всётаки так и не выпустили, а обещали ведь.А если скачать для соньки то пойдёт?


 На соньке пойдет, насчет существования эмулятора PS2 ничего не знаю...

----------


## WICKED

мне главное чтобы версия была полная и флешгетом качать можно, а эмулятор я найду.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Эмулятор есть, найти проблемы не составит.
Ссылка на торрент:
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1194564
FlashGet отлично их качает.

----------


## WICKED

Я так и не нашол как там флешгетом скачать?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Я так и не нашол как там флешгетом скачать?


 Сохраняешь куда-нибудь. Запускаешь и у тебя FlashGet должен автоматом начать закачку торрента.

----------


## WICKED

Сохраненый фаил имеет расширение torrent и не чем другим он не качаеться только кроме проги которая качает торренты.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Сохраненый фаил имеет расширение torrent и не чем другим он не качаеться только кроме проги которая качает торренты.


 FlashGet умеет качать торренты! Сам пробовал, попробуй скачать последнюю версию. FlashGet автоматически должен ассоциировать торрент файлы, и при двойном щелчке начинается закачка.

----------


## Агата

*CorpseGrinder*, помоги пжалста: мне нужно узнать есть ли такой ядовитый или просто опасный цветок, который обладает сильным приятным , притягивающим запахом, и если такой есть, то где мона про него почитать.... :roll:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> *CorpseGrinder*, помоги пжалста: мне нужно узнать есть ли такой ядовитый или просто опасный цветок, который обладает сильным приятным , притягивающим запахом, и если такой есть, то где мона про него почитать.... :roll:


 Почитай 
http://www.rol.ru/news/med/news/02/03/07_003.htm
и
http://www.neuch.ru/referat/56274.html
мне лень.... но уверяю, что ты точно должна найти ответ на свой вопрос.

----------


## Агата

*CorpseGrinder*
пасиб  :Big Grin:  почитаю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

CorpseGrinder, а ты еще помогаешь с поиском, а-то мне тут дофига инфы искать надо, такое огроменное корличество ссылок, они мне уже во сне снятся=))....? =))

----------


## NamelessChild

Агата, ну, ты пиши.
Может, еще кто-нибудь подскажет в отсутствие  CorpseGrinder

----------


## WICKED

> Агата, ну, ты пиши.
> Может, еще кто-нибудь подскажет в отсутствие  CorpseGrinder


 согласен...пишите то что надо, а там видно будет...может чем и поможем

----------


## CorpseGrinder

я уже не отсутствую, пишите.

----------


## Агата

приветище всем вам, отважным бороздителям интернета !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=))))
так вот, мне нужны 
 - инфа  о том, скока реально человек сможет выдержать без сна (желательно чтоб это все опиралось на медицинские источники)
 - историю какой нибудь очень трагичной судьбы какого нибудь человека( не вымышленного, ну, не героя художественного произведения то бишь)
 - инфо о странах с голодающим населением  нашего времени
 - описание жизни какого нибудь обычного американца (ну, я думаю, тут надо чето типа их стандартных взглядов на жизнь, какие у них обычаи что ли...)
 - схему человеческого организма (внутренних органов,всех систем,  скелета) с подписями 

вооооть.... если чего нидь найдете буду оч рада=))) у мну такооооой жесткий инет=(((( минуты две страницу открывает=( так что, надеюсь на вашу помощь, а то я совсем без денег останусь с таким нетом=)

----------


## WICKED

Это про сон
http://www.chrab.chel.su/archive-zdo...84285.DOC.html

----------


## Агата

Wicked, спасибо огромное=))

----------


## tventin2

> я уже не отсутствую, пишите.


 Скучно без тебя было. В смысле, читать форум. Не пропадай на долго.

----------


## Габо

Это анатомия: http://www.anatomy.tj/

Это инфа из википедии о голодающих странах:


Голод в мире

По данным продовольственной и сельскохозяйственной организации ООН в 2002-2004 году[1] следующие страны имели более 5 млн. голодающих людей:Страна/Количество голодающих(млн. чел.)/Доля от общей численности
населения страны
Индия.../	209,5/	20%
Китай..../	153,7/	12%
Бангладеш/	44,0/	30%
Д. респ. Конго/	39,0/	74%
Эфиопия/	32,7/	46%
Пакистан/	37,5/	24%
Филиппины/	14,6/	18%
Бразилия/	13,1/	7%
Танзания/	16,4/	44%
Вьетнам/	13,0/	16%
Индонезия/	13,8/	6%
Таиланд/	13,8/	22%
Нигерия/	11,4/	9%
Кения.../	9,9/	31%
Мозамбик/	8,3/	44%
Судан.../	8,7/	26%
Север. Корея/	7,6/	33%
Йемен.../	7,6/	38%
Мадагаскар/	6,6/	38%
Колумбия/	5,9/	13%
Зимбабве/	6,0/	47%
Мексика/	5,3/	5%
Замбия./	5,0/	46%
Всего в мире/	850/	13%


По данным Всемирного Банка (эта информация была опубликована в 2008 году, но оценивалась ситуация 2004 года), в мире насчитывается 982 млн. человек, живущих на $1 или менее в сутки. По данным Продовольственной и Сельскохозяйственной Организации ООН, в мире насчитывается около 850 млн. хронически недоедающих людей. За полтора десятилетия число крайне бедных заметно сократилось (в начале 1990-х годов их насчитывалось более 1.2 млрд.), однако число голодных осталось примерно на том же уровне (в 1992 году их было около 824 млн.).

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Скучно без тебя было. В смысле, читать форум. Не пропадай на долго.


 Ну хоть кому-то на меня не насрать.

----------


## MATARIEL

CorpseGrinder, ты ошибаешься, думая что на тебя всем насрать... чес слово, но я немного волновался за тебя... так что не пропадай...

----------


## MATARIEL

Агата.. вот про болезни внутренних орагнов, если нужно...http://www.rusmedserver.ru/med/anatomy/index.html

----------


## MATARIEL

Агата, вот еще про депривацию сна http://lossofsoul.com/DEPRESSION/Vihod/deprivation.htm
и коменты тех, кто ее пробовал...http://www.farit.ru/forum/17664.html

----------


## Агата

MATARIEL. пасиб за ссыли!!!=))))

> CorpseGrinder, ты ошибаешься, думая что на тебя всем насрать... чес слово

а он так думает??? О_О Ну и зря! CorpseGrinder, вернись и не пропадай! а то нам както не хватает брутальности без тя *подмигивает*

----------


## prodemo

CorpseGrinder, помоги, плз, найти ссылку, где можно скачать первые сезоны сериала "Комиссар Рекс" с Моретти и Вайксельбрауном... если это торрент(или как его там), то как им пользоваться?заранее спасибо)))

----------


## implosion

ищу песни группы африки, там где солист сергей бугаев, тока недумаю что найдёшь...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> CorpseGrinder, помоги, плз, найти ссылку, где можно скачать первые сезоны сериала "Комиссар Рекс" с Моретти и Вайксельбрауном... если это торрент(или как его там), то как им пользоваться?заранее спасибо)))


 Сама ссылка на 1ый сезон:
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=281268
Как пользоваться торрентом(инструкция от меня):
1) Скачиваешь uTorrent - http://www.utorrent.com/download.php
2) Устанавливаешь его. В настройках ничего особо сложного нет. Если хочешь русскую версию то скачивай языковой пакет с вышеприведенной ссылки.
3) Скачиваешь желаемый торрент файл - правая кнопка мыши -> сохранить как...
Но до этого надо зарегиться на http://torrents.ru/
4) Двойным щелчком тыкаешь на торрент-файл. Должен открыться uTorrent и в окне список файлов доступных для скачки. Жмешь ОК и пошло поехало.
Возникнут трудности - пиши.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

да и спасибо всем за поддержку!

----------


## Sacrifice

очень,ну очень хочу посмотреть фильм "я вам больше не верю",где скачать незнаю(

----------


## kasiwagi

а что так? - я когда-то видел краем глаза по телику фильм с таким же названием - г.внище редкостное.

----------


## Sacrifice

да? ну для кого как.

----------


## Black Angel

Люди, кто знает какие-нибудь проги для ASCII Art?

----------


## prodemo

помогите, плиз, найти книгу Андреаса Диллинга DIS-Harmonie в оригинале (немецкий). где ее можно скачать или купить? если не ее, то что-нибудь по суицидологии на немецком. ПЛИИИЗ!!!

----------


## Kranston

Раз уж пошла такая пьянка... =) Нигде не могу найти альбом группы Merciless - Unbound, по моему 1993 год. И был бы премного благодарен за ссылку на фильм "Последнее танго в Париже"

----------


## Black Angel

http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=2200
Скорость дерьмо, но смотреть можно

----------


## Tree

> Раз уж пошла такая пьянка... =) Нигде не могу найти альбом группы Merciless - Unbound, по моему 1993 год. И был бы премного благодарен за ссылку на фильм "Последнее танго в Париже"


 На http://torrents.ru/ набирай в поиск по трекеру "Последнее танго в Париже" там много вариантов.

----------


## videokid

> альбом группы Merciless - Unbound


 поискала...надеюсь то? http://rs364.rapidshare.com/files/11...y_Iron_Man.rar

----------


## Габо

*prodemo*, отрыл только онлайн-версию без двух глав: Dis-Harmonie

У нас она, похоже, не выходила. Нашёл только в американских и европейских интернет-магазинах.

----------


## prodemo

габо, спасибо тебе))) я еще попытаюсь через амазон.дэ ее заказать (другие магазины только по странам, граничащим с германией). +вопрос не в тему: я могу оплатить эту книгу через счет в сбербанке? нужно ли открывать счет в евро?

----------


## prodemo

уважаемые! кто-нибудь когда-нибудь заказывал книги через амазон?

----------


## Габо

*prodemo*, здесь есть немного: http://kolesnik.ru/2005/amazon/

----------


## Kranston

> поискала...надеюсь то? http://rs364.rapidshare.com/files/11...y_Iron_Man.rar


 Огромное спасибо! Давно ищу =)
ЗЫ Еще был бы премного благодарен за альбомы группы Desecration начала-середины девяностых

----------


## WICKED

тема полезная.Кто,что ищет?

----------


## Агата

нужна рок-опера "Моцарт" (вышла в этом году) и трек из нее " Le Bien Qui Fait Ma"

----------


## blooddrakon

> нужна рок-опера "Моцарт" (вышла в этом году) и трек из нее " Le Bien Qui Fait Ma"


 http://www.mediafire.com/?tjjlmwjj2im не знаю только полная тут или нет сам не проверял.

----------


## Агата

Юххухуххх!!!!!!!!!!! *радуется* спасибо!!! *рассыпается в благодарностях*
так оперативно прям)))) спасибки еще раз!  :Smile:

----------


## Depress

Ни у кого на винте не завялялся "Особо опасен: КЛУБ САМОУБИЙЦ"? На НТВ была в 2006ом эта серия, единственное что нашел это огрызки в 26 минут(Реальная длительность около 40) в FLV на RuTube 
И две дохлых ссылки на рапиду где когда то лежала полная версия...

Если кому интересно: http://rutube.ru/tracks/84767.html?v...2decfb723e2927

----------


## Tree

Нужны ноты а лучше gtp-файл песни "Je te rends ton amour".

----------


## Габо

> Ни у кого на винте не завялялся "Особо опасен: КЛУБ САМОУБИЙЦ"? На НТВ была в 2006ом эта серия, единственное что нашел это огрызки в 26 минут(Реальная длительность около 40) в FLV на RuTube


 Откуда информация о реальной длительности?

----------


## Depress

На двух сайтах было написано по 40мин длительность, их не нашел.
Тут 26 минут: http://nnm.ru/blogs/DeMon666/osobo_o...samoubijc/#cut (Дохлая ссылко)
И то что я кинул там вообще 16.

----------


## WICKED

> Нужны ноты а лучше gtp-файл песни "Je te rends ton amour".


 нашел тока это http://accords.com.ua/song/798

----------


## Габо

> На двух сайтах было написано по 40мин длительность, их не нашел.
> Тут 26 минут: http://nnm.ru/blogs/DeMon666/osobo_o...samoubijc/#cut (Дохлая ссылко)
> И то что я кинул там вообще 16.


 Думаю, там что-то напутали. Я качал эту передачу вместе с архивом, который выкладывал небезызвестный Bo_Benson(он принимал участие в этой передаче), там она длится 16 минут.

Upd.: также в этом архиве была передача "Профессия - Репортёр". Длительность - 30 минут.

----------


## Depress

А у тебя клуб самоубийц остался с нормальным звуком и изображением? А то глаза сломаеш смотреть то что я нашел в flv...

----------


## ER

Найдите мне, плиз, песню Смайл маза фака смайл. (Не исполнителя, не точного названия не знаю()

----------


## Габо

> А у тебя клуб самоубийц остался с нормальным звуком и изображением? А то глаза сломаеш смотреть то что я нашел в flv...


 http://webfile.ru/3975082




> Найдите мне, плиз, песню Смайл маза фака смайл. (Не исполнителя, не точного названия не знаю()


 http://webfile.ru/3975084

----------


## Depress

Спасибо

----------


## ER

Ага, большое спасибо)

----------


## Tree

> нашел тока это http://accords.com.ua/song/798


 Спасибо конечно,но там явно лажа.Просто надеялся что в сеть просочилось вот это http://www.di-arezzo.com/france/deta...cle=BOURG00135

----------

